# 2009 Audi A3 2.0T DSG Recall - No Gear Display in Instrument Cluster



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

I recently took my 2009 Audi A3 2.0T with DSG in for its 5000 mile service and had the dealer perform an update to the DSG transmission controller as part of a recall program. After receiving the car back, I am now noticing that, in Drive and Sport modes, I no longer have a display of the exact gear that I'm in when looking at the instrument cluster. Before the updated controller I was able to see PNRDS and 1-6 at the bottom of the display. However, I now only see a centered PNRDS and the only way to see what specific gear I'm in is to rock the transmission over to Tiptronic, were I get a centered 1-6 display. 
Has anyone else had the recall completed? What is your experience with the updated DSG controller and the display? I know this is kind of a silly thing to get upset about, but I really did enjoy knowing what gear the car was in, especially when using the paddle shifters. I'm 99% certain that the display was there, and I know that older VW products such as my 2006 Jetta 2.5 and my friend's 2005 Tourareg 3.6, both with six speed transmissions, had the same display.


_Modified by nickjs1984 at 11:59 AM 11/5/2009_


----------



## rhoang (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Audi A3 2.0T DSG Recall - No Gear Display in Instrument Cluster (nickjs1984)*

thats chapped, is that the only thing that changes? because definitely prefer the gears being displayed


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: 2009 Audi A3 2.0T DSG Recall - No Gear Display in Instrument Cluster (rhoang)*

I think there may be a user setting to turn this on or off in the updated software...
SOME people don't like being 'confused' by seeing the changing number, and would rather it wasn't there distracting them and making them worry if it's in the right gear... The kind of person who ISN'T a car-nut like most of us... I hasten to add!
So you might have to dig through the menu options in the 'settings' page...
Keith


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Audi A3 2.0T DSG Recall - No Gear Display in Instrument Cluster (VWAddict)*

You know, I don't recall seeing it in the Settings before, but I'll take a look on my lunch break today to see if maybe I can find it there post-update. I'll let you know what I discover.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: 2009 Audi A3 2.0T DSG Recall - No Gear Display in Instrument Cluster (nickjs1984)*

I only think that because a couple of people over on audi-sport-dot-net commented in a thread about what that menu item did. -It may be a software difference between EU/UK and US versions however, but I'd certainly check the menus just in case it's been 'converted' into something which you now have to 'switch-on' instgead of being 'on automatically' sort of thing.
Let us know if it does show up there however, since I don't think it's been asked here before.
Keith


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_I only think that because a couple of people over on audi-sport-dot-net commented in a thread about what that menu item did. -It may be a software difference between EU/UK and US versions however, but I'd certainly check the menus just in case it's been 'converted' into something which you now have to 'switch-on' instgead of being 'on automatically' sort of thing.
Let us know if it does show up there however, since I don't think it's been asked here before.
Keith


x2


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

No such luck, I'm afraid. Settings for the usual items (wipers, lighting, computers, locks, etc.) but nothing that seems to be about the gear selection display. I'm going to see what happens when I use the paddles after work this evening - perhaps it displays gear changes in another way - and will report back. I've also got a call in to Audi Customer Care to see if they have any idea if this is normal and what can be done about it.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 2009 Audi A3 2.0T DSG Recall - No Gear Display in Instrument Cluster (VWAddict)*

Didn't they do this to the GTI a couple of years ago? It displayed like the A3 does now, then they got an "update" that removed it.


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nickjs1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickjs1984* »_No such luck, I'm afraid. Settings for the usual items (wipers, lighting, computers, locks, etc.) but nothing that seems to be about the gear selection display. I'm going to see what happens when I use the paddles after work this evening - perhaps it displays gear changes in another way - and will report back. I've also got a call in to Audi Customer Care to see if they have any idea if this is normal and what can be done about it.

Indeed, let the group know how this turns out. 
Which recall was it? The temp-sensor recall? Or the one that extends the warranty to 100k miles? Sounds like you're talking about the second one - with the talk of replacing a controller. Right? If so, did you get the 100k mile extension on the DSG? Just curious....
I've also got a 2009 A3 DSG. I've got 4,500 miles and received my DSG recall letter (temp sensor) about a week ago. I was waiting until the 5K service to have it done. I *definitely* have the gear indicator in D & S, and I really enjoy having it. Like you, I find it very informative. 
I'm going to be royally pissed if the gear indicator number disappears after the DSG recall service is performed. Hopefully not, since as or right now I've just got the temp sensor recall.








But I don't see it as a silly thing to be upset about. Not at all. It's a feature of the car. In my case, it was a (small) selling point. The dealer has no right to simply remove it with a software update. What's next? Removal of the ability to tune the radio when the car is moving? That can be sort of confusing to some people too. And power windows... it can be sort of tricky to remember to roll those up when it rains. Might as well disable those with a software patch too.... 








Can anyone else who's had this service done confirm that the numbers disappear?
I wonder if there's a way to bring the numbers back with a VAG-COM? It seems you can do just about everything else with it. I'll have to try to remember to do a pre-recall backup of all of the settings to see if anything changes...


_Modified by BigStig at 12:30 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigStig)*

Just to prove I wasn't crazy, I found this video from Brazil of a DSG-equipped A3's instrument cluster pre-upgrade:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtTsibOQFEI
Sorry for the horrible quality/camerawork/song. It's not easy finding a video of something so mundane.
I also found a video of a Euro-spec car's menu settings. It's a manual model, but under "Display" it does allow for someone to turn on or off the shift suggestion display. Perhaps there is a parallel option for DSG in Europe?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUcR_AMYGC8
I really hope I can get this back because I did, actually, enjoy it. No word yet from AoA on the topic.

_Modified by nickjs1984 at 3:39 PM 11/5/2009_


_Modified by nickjs1984 at 3:39 PM 11/5/2009_


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (BigStig)*

VAG-COM can not reprogram the TCU (or the ECU for that matter).


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_VAG-COM can not reprogram the TCU (or the ECU for that matter).

Interesting. 
Since VWAddict postulated that it might be a difference between Euro vs. US settings/software, I thought perhaps that the VAG-COM would give you a way to tweak that. Since it works for things like lighting rules (fogs w/ brights, DRL tweaks, turn signals, etc), comfort open/close, etc. Other region-specific things.
Very interested to know how this turns out for the OP.



_Modified by BigStig at 12:41 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigStig)*

Well, I hope you are right. Does anyone have a DSG-equipped UK or Euro 2009 A3 that can confirm or deny that this is a menu option?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nickjs1984)*

It is an option that is written into the MU program. When HPA reflashes a MU they turn this feature on for cars that originally didnt have it. Much like activating the launch control for cars that didnt have it, the car is capable just not "turned on" Not sure if Audi did tis on purpose or maybe it was just an oversight but if you want it I would raise a stink about it and make them felash the MU.
Here is both










_Modified by Uber-A3 at 3:34 PM 11/5/2009_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*

Cool video links... -thanks!
I wish I had the white instrument cluster... but I'm just not sufficiently bothered enough to go through the mileage reprogramming nonsense to get it.
Keith


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (BigStig)*

VAG-COM can "adjust" the settings of the individual CAN-BUS controllers (electrical, convenience, etc.). However it is incapable of altering the actual "programming" of them so unless an options was designed to be turned on/off or set to some value a VAG-COM can not affect it.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*

Youknow, it bothers me significantly enough (I mean, why take it out?) that I'll probably complain to AoA tomorrow when (if) the representative calls me back. You're certain that a reflash could fix it?


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigStig)*

Missed your first questions - sorry! It was supposed to be the temp sensor recall. Hadn't heard about the 100K extension and second recall until researching today. Will have to read over the paperwork more closely to make sure they did nothing else.


----------



## GoQuattro20T (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nickjs1984)*

I am in the same boat as you. My dealer reflashed my DSG this Monday and no gear display ever since....
Not a huge deal... but i wonder if I lose the launch control, too? Well, I only used it twice in the past 8k miles


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GoQuattro20T)*

Well, it's 4 pm EST and still no word from AoA (who promised to call back yesterday or today.) I'll have to give them a ring after work to see what the deal is. I suspect they have no answer for me. I did try out paddle shifting last night and the display switches from PNRDS to 654321 and displays a [] around which gear I've selected. Stays on screen as long as the shifts keep happening or about 15 seconds and then goes back to D or S if there's no continued paddle activity. It works, but definitely not as informative.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (nickjs1984)*

I'm about to head in for a 25k service... I'll ask if they're planing to reflash me. (2008 DSG)
I'd be madder than hell if they take away my 'current gear' display... 
Keith


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

My '09 DSG is going in next week for it's 5k service + temp sensor recall.
I will specifically point out the gear indication before the service to the manager, and to tell him that I expect that feature to be working when they return the car to me. Because I can just see them saying, "no, it didn't used to do that."
Might have to finally try out the launch control this weekend just to verify that it works pre-update. 
VWAddict, let us know how it goes. Seeing one post might be a fluke. But now that there are two that have had this reflash who have lost their display......








I am concerned. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by BigStig at 1:18 PM 11/6/2009_


_Modified by BigStig at 1:19 PM 11/6/2009_


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (BigStig)*

I received a voicemail yesterday evening from Lisa Conesco at Audi stating that she would need more time to research my problem and asking to return my call on 11/10 with a follow up. I rang back and was unable to reach Lisa, but did ask that the information I had learned here be added to my file as well as a statement that I will only consider this matter resolved if the gear indicator is back in my instrument cluster. I also made it clear that, as a customer, I was really disappointed that a feature of my car would be removed as part of a recall without my prior knowledge or even an explanation after the fact. 
Checking my paperwork, BigStig, I can see that I did have recall 37E5 completed which doesn't seem to be the 100K mile recall.


_Modified by nickjs1984 at 10:45 AM 11/7/2009_


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*

WOw interested in this. Mines going in for service in a week or so and don't want to loose this feature


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mack73)*

I think you're safe--this problem only seems to be happening to those who have '09 and '10 models which receive the DSG temp sensor recall service.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (mack73)*

Just heard back from Lisa Conesco at Audi today. The news was not good at all.
This absence of current gear display is an expected part of the TCM update and is the new, normal functioning of my car in Drive and Sport modes. The only way to see what gear a DSG transmission is in is to either engage Tiptronic mode or to shift up or down by using the paddles (invoking the temporary display I previously discussed.)
There is no current plan to re-flash TCMs given the update to restore the previous functionality. Nor is there a plan to change the update to allow for this function to return, either as default or as a menu option.
When pressed on the reasoning behind this (undiscussed, undocumented) change to our cars, Lisa stated that Audi felt its customers would be better served without the visible gear indication. She said this was based on customer feedback.







Feedback that I -and many of you - were never asked for, apparently.
I informed Lisa that I would like to speak to her supervisor about this at his or her earliest convenience. Not only because of my dissatisfaction with the actual TCM update, but also the capricious way Audi is handling the entire situation, particularly the lack of information about the change that would follow the TCM update in the first place.
Lisa assures me that her supervisor will call me tomorrow, however, she was quick to point out that "she'll be telling you the exact same thing I told you." 
What a bunch of bull****.


_Modified by nickjs1984 at 11:40 AM 11/10/2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So what does the reflash offer? Smoother starts? Less jerks? I don't want to bring my car in saying my DSG doesn't feel like it use to be and the dealer automatically reflashes it without even looking into it. I would prefer that they perform a DSG reset.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

I was provided no information as to what the updated TCM software provides - benefits, protections or otherwise. The recall notice for the temperature sensor makes mention of a improperly crimped wire that needs to be checked for - and the mandatory reflash of the TCM, but doesn't go in to any (scary?) details.


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*

Nickjs1984,
Thanks for sharing your findings.
This *is* bull%#$.








My A3 is scheduled to go in for an oil change and the DSG temp recall (37E5) on Thursday. Since this is now a confirmed "feature", I'm seriously considering telling them *not* to do the DSG recall. I wonder what the future repercussions of DSG warranty work would be if I DON'T ever have the recall done. Likely not good.
First this obnoxious wastegate rattle that's "normal", and now Audi's deciding to remove features. Wow. Shaping up to be the first and last time I ever buy an Audi... 
I don't understand why Audi thinks it's just ok to remove a feature from the car that I paid for without my permission. It's classic bait-and-switch. It may be a trivial feature for some/many/most, but it was a feature of the car that I purchased. Like the ability to play a CD, or the ability to shift into reverse. They have no right to simply remove the feature. So...what if sometime in the future they discover some manufacturing defect in the turbo, and to solve it they lower the maximum boost levels, thus cutting power? Is that ok too? 
I mean, that's essentially what they're doing here with the DSG display.
I guess I should look on the bright side.... would GIAC be able to restore the gear display with one of their DSG flashes? If so, I know what I'm buying myself for Christmas.










_Modified by BigStig at 8:51 AM 11/10/2009_


----------



## knavinusa (Mar 14, 2009)

I had the reflash done recently and I lost the indicator as well. No big deal, since the HPA reflash will bring it back.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The reflash must be a extra subroutine that says if Temp sensor indicates it is too high, but everything else is OK, ignore the temp sensor.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

That HPA image above is funny. 
You guys don't need to know what gear you're in when you drive an automatic.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_That HPA image above is funny. 
You guys don't need to know what gear you're in when you drive an automatic.








no kidding, so I am confused on the issue and why you feel slighted here, when you are in Drive, it says drive. When in Sport Mode it says sport+gear same for when you use paddles,
so you are making a big stink over this? If you go to your dealer for service and the update requires that they remove you a/c unit then I could say you have a point but seriously who looks down there? just my







And how is it that you trust the software from an aftermarket tuner more then the manufacturer? That one really has me confused


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

*I* look down there, that's why.
It's just more information about how my A3 is performing. I find it useful and interesting to know what gear the DSG has selected in certain situations. Is it required information? Of course not. Does it have any bearing on how the car actually drives in D or S? Nope. But it's nice to know. Others may not care, but I do.
Some people rarely check their temperature gauge too, but that doesn't mean that Audi should just do away with it because it's confusing to some people. Tachometers are useless too when you have an automatic, so why not disable that too? In both cases, because it's good information. Not critical info for everyone, but it is relevant.
For me, it's mostly about the _principle_ of the matter. When I test drove the A3, I noticed and appreciated that DSG gear display. "Hey, that's cool." Was it the sole reason I bought the car? Of course not. But I liked it. And now, for no reason at all, Audi has decided to rescind that feature. A feature I paid for. THAT, ticks me off.
And as far as trusting an aftermarket tuner. I don't. I'm not into aftermarket tuning my vehicles. But at the same time, I now don't trust Audi either. Audi giveth, Audi taketh.
And when I'm buying my next vehicle, I won't soon forget that any electronic feature of an Audi that I appreciate might suddenly disappear without reason.


_Modified by BigStig at 12:32 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (BigStig)*

Agreed. I do catch myself getting upset about this and then think, "alright, you can afford to drive an Audi, your life is really actually pretty good, get a grip." But, really, it's the principal here and the annoyance factor of having lost something that was there to begin with for NO practical reason. It's kind of like having to turn the radio up or down a click to see the station name or artist info that's there right now - if Audi suddenly decided that you didn't need to see it all the time, that is. You may not always look at it, but it's good to know it's there if you want to/need to see it.
I don't trust the aftermarket tuning any better (or worse) than Audi's. I don't have the equipment needed to reflash this nor will I be spending any of my money to fix Audi's ****-up. Additionally, my A3 is leased, so I really can't be making a ton of changes to it, anyway.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickjs1984* »_Agreed. I do catch myself getting upset about this and then think, "alright, you can afford to drive an Audi, your life is really actually pretty good, get a grip." But, really, it's the principal here and the annoyance factor of having lost something that was there to begin with for NO practical reason. It's kind of like having to turn the radio up or down a click to see the station name or artist info that's there right now - if Audi suddenly decided that you didn't need to see it all the time, that is. You may not always look at it, but it's good to know it's there if you want to/need to see it.
I don't trust the aftermarket tuning any better (or worse) than Audi's. I don't have the equipment needed to reflash this nor will I be spending any of my money to fix Audi's ****-up. Additionally, my A3 is leased, so I really can't be making a ton of changes to it, anyway. 
I just spoke with a very reliable source4 inside Audi and according to the bulletin the dealers service adviser is supposed to ask you if this is going to be an issue BEFORE they perform the update in case this will bother you just FYI when they call you again


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_I just spoke with a very reliable source4 inside Audi and according to the bulletin the dealers service adviser is supposed to ask you if this is going to be an issue BEFORE they perform the update in case this will bother you just FYI when they call you again

Now that is quite interesting. Thanks for that tidbit of info.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

Ditto. Thanks!


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*

FINAL WORD FROM AUDI:
Lori Wilder, Lisa's supervisor rang me today and very patiently told me that she understands all of why I'm upset about her employer's arbitrary decision to change the way the gears are displayed in my car. She agrees that Audi and the dealer should have informed me of the change. And she reiterated that this change was based on owner feedback.
Then she went on to tell me that no re-flashes will be authorized. That there is no plan at all to change what has been done in a future TCM update. That she appreciates my feedback as it will inform "future models" and that she wished there was something else she could do.
So, that's it, ladies and gentlemen. If you take your DSG-equipped A3 or TT in for the 37E5 recall service, say goodbye to your gear indicator because it's going to be gone when you pick the car up. Be sure to thank Audi for the ****ing you just received on your way back out the door.


----------



## motojoe (Nov 30, 2006)

Does the reflash help in any way?


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (motojoe)*

Possibly? I don't know but I'd be willing to be a guinea pig if someone nearby wants to try it.


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*

I took mine in this morning for its 5,000 mile service and the recall.
To make a long story short, I too am now without my gear indicator. The recall made no difference to my DSG's performance; though it was perfect anyway. Meh.








_The Long Story_
I made a point to talk to the service manager about the recall as I gave them the keys to the car. I am a courteous person, and so I was very nice about the whole situation. I asked him to observe the gear indicator display (easy, just put it in D and a "1" shows up). He did. Then I told him that I had read that the recall's software update changes that display, and that I needed to talk to him about the ramifications of *NOT* getting the recall done if this was true, because I would not be happy about losing that indicator. To be fair, I did not explicitly say that I would REFUSE to have it done, but I needed to know what would happen if my DSG blew up in 10k miles if I refused the recall. He was nice about it and said that he'd check on that before they did the recall. I thanked him and headed to the waiting room. 
. . . 
Two hours later, one of their service drones emerged to tell me that my car was done. I met the service manager and asked him what the deal was with the DSG recall. He sort of shrugged his shoulders and said that Audi says the recall had to be done, and that there wasn't any way for them to get the indicator back. Incredible. At this point, I asked him what part of, "talk to the customer before you proceed" didn't he understand. I didn't get much, other than a, "here's your receipt, have a nice day."







Jerk. I was already late for a meeting at work, and I did not feel like causing a scene in the service area, so I took my receipt and left. 
So, there it is. Got back in my car and sure enough, the gear display now looks like it does in P, R, or N when in D or S. No gear indicator. Unless I do the temp-override with the paddles or put it in manual mode. Blah.
I can detect absolutely no performance difference. My DSG was as smooth as any slushbox before, and seems exactly the same now. Shifts still rip off in a blink when rushed, but it's as smooth as can be otherwise. So, the only perceptible change is the missing indicator. Really nice. There are NO driver info accessible options to re-enable it. That menu looks like it did before. 
And I noticed that they changed the oil-change interval in my car's system too. I think, anyway. I wonder if that was Audi-requested or if they dealership is just greedy. The owner's manual says that after the first 5k service, oil changes are recommended every 10k miles. But my oil change countdown says it's going to want one in just 5k miles. I can change that back to 10k with my VAGCom, though I don't disagree that 10k oil changes are a wee bit optimistic. Interesting that the dealer changed it. Curious if this is being done to others' cars.
Last night, I did a full data dump of all of the system codings with my VAG-COM. Everything. Engine, Transmission, electronics, etc. Tonight, I will re-do the data dump and see if I can determine if any of the coding changed. I'm a software engineer, so it's no sweat to pour through outputs to see if any bits have changed. Perhaps there's some bit somewhere in the central electronics module that I can flip back and restore the display. I'm not too optimistic (if there were, I'm sure GTI owners would know about it and would have enabled the indicator), but who knows. I won't do too much tinkering on my own (because I don't want to fry anything), but I'll at least see if there are any differences for the group to discuss.
So, for anyone else who's pre-update, I would VERY STRONGLY recommend that you either a) prepare yourself to lose the indicator, or b) outright refuse the update and deal with whatever future warranty ramifications come from that.
As others have said, it's not the end of the world. I'm ticked off about it, but I will get over it. There are quite a few more important things in life to be concerned with. But the next time I'm car shopping, I'm certainly not going to forget about this little incident.
Good luck to all.


_Modified by BigStig at 10:26 AM 11/12/2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Does it matter if the indicator is there? Given how early this transmission wants to shift to the next gear, it is pretty much always in 6th gear already by the time one is at 30 mph. Maybe the only reason one might want it there is if you downshift with the kickdown instead of the paddle.
I myself would not be happy if I lost that indicator (its like going from the scrolling RDS info in the DIS with the std radio to a fixed display on the RNS-E), but I don't know if it will handicap me in anyway when I am driving. If I am to turn into a corner or prepare for a 270 deg highway offramp, I would blip the downshift paddle until the engine sounds reasonable high enough. Maybe I would miss it if I want to downshift to 2nd gear for a slow corner and want to count 4 blips, given the assumption I was in 6th gear, but somehow my car was in 5th.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

So they are reflashing cars that have no problems? Is it only 2009 models? Man I have to make sure the dealer network the HPA flash is set up before bringing my car in then.


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Does it matter if the indicator is there? 

Not really, no. It was just additional information about the car.

_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_
I myself would not be happy if I lost that indicator (its like going from the scrolling RDS info in the DIS with the std radio to a fixed display on the RNS-E). . . 

That's exactly why some of us are upset about it. It's not that it breaks the car, or affects performance in some way. It's just a nice little feature that we liked that has been taken away for no real reason.


_Modified by BigStig at 11:34 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_So they are reflashing cars that have no problems? Is it only 2009 models? Man I have to make sure the dealer network the HPA flash is set up before bringing my car in then.

I believe that it is just for some 2009 and 2010 models. It is part of a recall campaign, so this is not something that a dealer would just do. You'd have to receive the "37E5 recall campaign" letter.
And yes, they are reflashing cars that have no obvious problems. Mine was one of them. Bought my A3 new 3 months ago, I have 5,400 miles on it now, and the DSG has been flawless.


_Modified by BigStig at 11:38 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigStig)*

Likewise. Not a single problem with my 2009 A3 with 4950 miles on it. Very disappointing.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BigStig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigStig* »_That's exactly why some of us are upset about it. It's not that it breaks the car, or affects performance in some way. It's just a nice little feature that we liked that has been taken away for no real reason.
I guess at least when the RNS-E is installed, it adds a whole new set of function. But then, if the car never came with the gear indicator (like all other DSG cars), then nobody would have been complaining that they don't know what gear they are in when in slushbox mode.
Anyway, I don't know what kind of A3 owners made complaints about the gear indicator being distracting or confusing? Especially with the advent of driving efficiently being hyped all over the place (look at VW bringing back the upshift indicator after tossing it out last century, to the dismay of many people). This would allow people to visually go to the highest gear ASAP.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

Word from my dealership:
Nick,

Thank you for pointing out to me your frustrations regarding the update that recently was performed with your A3 last month[37E5]. I do believe and agree this change has caught some of us off guard....You are the first person to bring this to my attention and at this time Germany has not issued any type of solution to bring these setting's back.Please understand that if anything change's you will be the first Winner Audi customer I inform.
-- 
Joe Ferrara
[email protected]
Service Manager
Winner Audi
302-661-2100 ext: 2115


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nickjs1984)*

That's about all you can hope for.
...
I rescanned all the modules with my VAG-COM last night to see what had changed. Not surprisingly, the only change I can detect is that I see that the transmission's "firmware" was updated yesterday.
There are no options there, nor in any of the "convenience" settings, nor anywhere else that appear to have changed. All of the customization strings are identical to what they were before the recall flash. I suppose that it's possible that there's some undocumented bit somewhere that could be flipped to restore that indicator, but I don't know how to determine that. So unfortunately there doesn't appear to be an obvious & easy solution via VAG-COM tweaks.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigStig)*

And I guess that's where this story ends for right now. If anyone has any other ideas, I'd be glad to hear them! Thanks for looking in to VAG-COM, BigStig.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*

Funny - I had the temp sensor recall repair done on my 2009 and nothing changed in my gear display - it's still there.


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (Zetetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zetetic* »_Funny - I had the temp sensor recall repair done on my 2009 and nothing changed in my gear display - it's still there.









Either your dealer didn't actually update your DSG's software per the recall instructions, or there's something else at work here.
Assuming that your dealer did do the work, and that the word from Audi that this firmware update _by design_ removes the indicator, perhaps this is _yet another_ SNAFU like the rattling 2.0T wastegate problem that I and several others have. A problem that only affects some people, yet those of us with the problem are being told that it's "normal" and "by design". Can't be "normal" if it only affects 2% of the cars.








Your sig says your A3 is a DSG Quattro. I'm just FWD. I wonder if there's anything to that.
The plot thickens....


_Modified by BigStig at 11:17 AM 11/13/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (BigStig)*

My shifter knob always lets me know what gear Im in.


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_My shifter knob always lets me know what gear Im in.























Indeed!
But on the other hand, DSG cars accelerate faster than those with manuals. So







yourself.








While pondering this indicator situation, I was thinking about manual-transmission A3 owners. Out of curiosity, what does the bottom line of the display between the speedometer & tach say on your car? With a manual, you obviously don't have the PRNDS display. Is it just a blank space? Or does the rest of the display info scale down to fill up the entire space?


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (Zetetic)*

Zetetic,
Would it be possible for you to find out what, exactly, the dealer did to your car in support of recall 37E5 (that's the recall you received, right?) It would go a LONG way towards coming up with a real solution for those of us who did lose the gear display.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (BigStig)*

I know that on the Euro models, it can display a gear change indicator, if you want it to. I'm curious about what it does here in the States for manual transmission owners, too. Good question!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*

here is my guess, Audi invited a group of people to some little focus group and they came up with the idea that the indicator isn't needed and for whatever reason included it in an update to the ECU. Does it affect performance? Car Funtion? DSG function ? Pretty sure the answer is NO, so what is stopping anyone from going in with a Vag-Com and turning it back on just like all the other stuff we change on our cars?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (BigStig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigStig* »_
Indeed!
But on the other hand, DSG cars accelerate faster than those with manuals. So







yourself.










Can't accelerate faster while recalled







. It also depends on who is shifting in my opinion not that I shift fast. Also can't accelerate faster when your car is at the dealership all the time.







I don't have anything against DSG just seems like everytime Im on here there is some new post on DSG issues. Hopefully they work all them out but until then Manual for me.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

Unfortunately, as BigStig seems to have discovered, VAG-COM won't do it for us without some truly inspired tinkering (or maybe not at all.)


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*

I checked my DSG recall repair paperwork and then called the dealer (Barrier/Bellevue, WA) to confirm... No record of software re-flashing.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (Zetetic)*

Hmm. And I'm assuming that since you've got a 2009, they performed the same recall. VERY interesting. Do you think your dealer would be willing to put that in writing so that I/we can forward it on to corporate? Might get them in trouble if they DID ignore protocol, but maybe not.
Thanks for the information, Zetetic.


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

I had thought about typing that the DSG, "shifts faster (so long as we're not stuck on the side of the road with the flashing-gear-display-of-doom)."








The recall had no affect on drivability, so I've not been sidelined. And for the faster comment, I'm just going by the official Audi 0-60 times; 6.7 for the DSG, 6.9 for the manual. No argument from me that individual drivers affect those numbers. 'cuz they do.








For the record, the DSG in my A3 has been absolutely perfect. No hiccups, no oddities. I've owned many cars over the years; some with manuals, some with conventional automatics. This is my first automated-manual. It is, IMHO, the best transmission I've ever owned in combined terms of comfort, control, sportiness, and refinement. I quite like it. Easier to live with on a day-to-day commuting basis than a manual, but without the slush of an automatic, but with the fuel economy and direct-sportiness of a manual. _While it works_, it is the best of both worlds.
Now I know there are a lot of people who have had problems with their DSG, and their frustrations are both notable and cause for concern. But my car is (currently) an example of how good of a transmission concept the DSG can be, so long as it functions as intended.










_Modified by BigStig at 12:05 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (nickjs1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickjs1984* »_Unfortunately, as BigStig seems to have discovered, VAG-COM won't do it for us without some truly inspired tinkering (or maybe not at all.)

As someone else pointed out, the VAG-COM isn't able to actually reprogram anything, it's just flipping options around. Options that the car's software responds to. 
So unless there's some flag in some customization string somewhere that's like an ,"Enable European DSG indicator" bit, then there's nothing that can be done with a VC. It would not surprise me if there *is* such a bit, but it's going to take someone with the tech manuals & a more in-depth understanding of VAG software to decipher which bit it is. 
I was hopeful that there'd be some obvious bit or string of bits that had been changed, but I can't find anything. But I'm pretty new to the whole VAG-COM scene, so my observations should not be taken as the final word.


_Modified by BigStig at 12:17 PM 11-13-2009_


----------

